
The state of JavaScript modules - thelarkinn
https://medium.com/webpack/the-state-of-javascript-modules-4636d1774358
======
IX_Hispana
Is this an actual problem? Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm willing to bet 99%
of all npm packages never get downloaded. Shitty modules can live there with
their 0 downloads in the last day as far as I'm concerned.

Regarding this bit: _" Remember Google’s Polymer? Angular 1? Express? Perhaps
the creators of these kinds of tester projects which get abandoned if they
don’t pan out should be more transparent about their intentions."_

Angular 1 and Express did not pan out? Not only do I remember them, I maintain
half a dozen enterprise applications that use them. Is he actually mentioning
Express as an example of a failed module that should not have been published?

